# New slingshot with Nasty Damage



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok.. well the last couple of days have proven that I should stay inside and be careful not to touch anything! This is a slingshot that i was suppose to send btoon84 but now i need to make a new one. I was shooting this morning and on the 3rd shot i must have not flipped or something and took off the right fork.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Oh man that is a bummer!!! It was a beauty! What kind of wood is it in the core and the spalted part?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

The core is Granadillo, and the little spalted part at the bottom is spalted poplar.. The scales of the slingshot is spalted pecan, and the swell is Oak Burl. I am not sure of what wood the veneer is.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

What was your band set up and ammo size? It was really so nice! I feel bad for you lots of work in it for sure. You can analyze the break and see how well your glue held? What was your choice of glue? Is it a clean break at the glue line or is there wood of each type on both sides? I would like to see a close up of the break? if it is not too much trouble? If it is no worry. If you want some Oregon maple burl, and Oregon myrtle wood burl for a future project PM me your mailing info.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG....


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a tapered band set, 3/4"x5/8" 8 inches long 33-35 inch draw length. Shooting 7/16 steel balls. Glue is good, using titebond II wood glue. It was a good bond, i am uploading photos to my computer now so you can get a better image. Maybe it was grain orientation. Maybe it was really soft woods used, maybe i shouldn't aim at the fork tip..


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

It broke even when laminated? woah ... 

Thats why you use aluminum and synthetic! :king:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> It broke even when laminated? woah ...
> 
> Thats why you use aluminum and synthetic! :king:


Why not send me one and I will try my hardest to fork hit it to death!!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

That is a shame! It was a stunner!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

you must have been SO pi**ed off!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It was well built. The glue line shows that. Popular is a soft hardwood and spalted wood is weaker for it is basically partially rotted. Thanks for all of the info! Helps me think of how to make my own slingshots better! I am still suprised that it broke!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> you must have been SO pi**ed off!


I was a bit upset. My wife and I had just started a nice morning walk when it happened, and I didn't want to ruin her morning by my mood, So after yelling "What the @$^% is wrong with me!" I put the broken slingshot in my pocket and kept on walking.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Too bad. That was a beauty. RIP.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Awwww shoot!*



Very sorry about that.


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Bummer dude, but an excuse to make another!


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

holy c**p what where you shooting to have done that?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

dannytsg said:


> holy c**p what where you shooting to have done that?


7/16 steel ball bearings.


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Bear up, buddy!

Many people ( I am talking about myself :lol: ) cannot create such beautiful slingshots like the one in your post. You're awesome man, don't forget that.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

oh man noob, i'm sorry dude. That was an absolutely gorgeous slingshot dude. And to think.................................................. it was meant for me..................tis a sad day indeed :violin:

At least you didn't shoot your hand :neener: Thanks for the effort though Bobby, I'm really blown away right now, to think you'd make me something so nice


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry it happened, and wow that's beautiful work. You should glue it back together and frame it or leave it apart and frame it.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Sorry it happened, and wow that's beautiful work. You should glue it back together and frame it or leave it apart and frame it.


Haha, love the framing idea. Hang the framed broken pieces right above your workbench. They'll serve as a reminder.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

These things happen to all craft people.. Sometimes after spending hours creating an item, jus about to wrap it up, breaks, and what makes it bad, that might have been the last bit of that material I had left. What you have to remember is you still possess the skill required to make another even better than the one that broke. Everyone who has created anything sympathizes with you. Keep well!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry about your fork. but it broke exactly where it's supposed to when you have a fork hit.

once again I urge people to check out my testing and the benefits of a split frame!! http://kookaburrakatties.blogspot.com.au/p/streng.html


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

You might want to have a look here too? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20009-show-us-your-breaks/?hl=%2Bshow+%2Byour+%2Bbreaks


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

wombat said:


> Sorry about your fork. but it broke exactly where it's supposed to when you have a fork hit.
> 
> once again I urge people to check out my testing and the benefits of a split frame!! http://kookaburrakatties.blogspot.com.au/p/streng.html


I guess I will give this a try on my next catty.. I'd rather not get any fork hits..

BTW - Nice write up on your tests..


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

wombat said:


> You might want to have a look here too? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20009-show-us-your-breaks/?hl=%2Bshow+%2Byour+%2Bbreaks


Yeah I've seen this page before.. Matter of a fact my first break is on page 2 about halfway down..


----------



## Lepmiester (Jun 23, 2013)

Looked great! would have given you a little surpise I'm guessing.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> wombat said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about your fork. but it broke exactly where it's supposed to when you have a fork hit.
> ...


hehe yeah I guess that is the real secret to preventing broken slings!!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Woah, that was a real beauty! Too bad... anic:


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

That was a beauty, too bad it is gone ...


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

OUCH, i feel your pain on that one, R.I.P.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wow, i would have looked like bassil fourtie going off on one lol. oh the pain, dont let it get ya, there was nothing wrong with you, that was a fine creation ! keep up the good work


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks guys for mourning with me. And I learned some valuable lessons.. (took a couple to sink in) Grain orientation is *VERY* important unless you use a metal other synthetic core.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

That is one reason why I cut Caymanite the way I do! Believe me it is a lot prettier when cut across the grain, but I think that a hit or two and it break in one of the layers. There is nothing like the lessons of experience. The next one will be better because of this


----------

